# CBC Radio: Suicide



## Yuray (Jan 10, 2011)

Wed. Jan 12 9 PM 



> Wednesday, January 12
> *TO BE OR NOT TO BE*, Part 1
> According to the World Health Organization, an estimated 1 million people kill themselves every year. In Canada alone, 3,000 people die by their own hands. Traditionally, almost all religions have condemned suicide, and many people prefer not to talk about it, shrouding the final act in mystery and stigma. Today, suicide is viewed as a major health crisis that devastates families and friends. Freelance writer* Hassan Ghedi Santur* speaks to psychiatrists, researchers and grieving families to explore the enigma of suicide.


 
To find he CBC frequency in you area follow this link
http://www.cbc.ca/frequency/pdf/Ontario_RFs.pdf


----------

